# TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL PICNIC AUGUST 11, 2013



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

OTE=J RAIDER;15855724]A FEW PICS I TOOK OUT AT MOONEY GROVE PARK... IT WAS KOOL...
View attachment 528582
View attachment 528583
View attachment 528584
View attachment 528585
View attachment 528586
View attachment 528587
View attachment 528588
View attachment 528589
View attachment 528590
[/QUOTE]
LAST YEARS PICNIC


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had a good time last year will be there again this year.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I had a good time last year will be there again this year.


WE DOING IT BIGGER AND BETTER.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

LAST YEARS PICS


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

JUST A FEW PICS OF LAST YEAR


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

lrocky2003 said:


> LAST YEARS PICS


ttt
ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTFT!!!!!


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up central valley??!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TTT TRAFFIC


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT

Legacy


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Come one come all!! It's going down.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I wana go


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> I wana go


Cum thru homie we look foward to seeing u there !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

LiL Steven$YG said:


> Come one come all!! It's going down.


TTMFT!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

guss68imp said:


> TTMFT!


Thats wuts up homie!!!!


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

:nicodermate saved  Wassup 559 :wave:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> I wana go


Come thru we got you covered going to be some good grub.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

_TTT _:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Itz going down!!!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ROYAL 83 (Nov 25, 2012)

sounds good,good time last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

traffic/majestics ttt.


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT for our lowrider movement!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

:420:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah buddy


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT:h5:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

YUP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TRAFFIC N MAJESTICS !!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

toker1 said:


> TRAFFIC N MAJESTICS !!!!


T.T.T.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

toker1 said:


> TRAFFIC N MAJESTICS !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

lrocky2003 said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aug 11, 2013 Itz going down don't miss out!!!!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: RITE ON TOKER KEEP PUSHING


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Who's comeing to hop????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
MAKE IT HAPPEN TOKER


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yezir were on the move homie!!!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TRAFFIC
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

cook1970 said:


> TRAFFIC
> R
> A
> F
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Centra valley low rider movement cant stop wont stop lowrider till the casket drops!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

toker1 said:


> Centra valley low rider movement cant stop wont stop lowrider till the casket drops!!!!


TTTT TTTM


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

REVISED


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


> REVISED


TTT!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy easter week end every body TRAFFIC CC!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG TOKER MAKE IT HAPPEN GOOD 2 SEE U TODAY BROTHER TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> TTT


TTT nice chopping it up saturday og, it was good turn out


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTT
RRRRRRRRRRRR
AAAAAAAAAAAAA
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
CCCCCCCCCCCCOOK1970


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up larry?! U ready for this picnic homie?!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:*CHeck out my Facebook Page....with updated Event Flyers..I have posted this Event on my fb page
*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmy...8306882?ref=hl


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> :thumbsup:*CHeck out my Facebook Page....with updated Event Flyers..I have posted this Event on my fb page
> *
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmy...8306882?ref=hl


TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

toker1 said:


> TTT!!


TTT FOR MAJESTICS AND TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well definitely will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES TRAFFIC !!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you guys at picnic...


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ralph B presents said:


> See you guys at picnic...


TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T

WHAT UP BIG TOKER:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


X19641958


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

cherry 64 said:


> X19641958


Damn that's a BIG number!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ITZ GOING DOWN!!!!


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

WUT UP TRAFFIC BRO'S!! WUT UP MAJESTIC'S HOMIES ????!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

!!


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL AND MAJESTICS CEN CAL TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT for the central valley lowrider movement!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TRAFFIC!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Baddest lowrider picnic dont miss out !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

CENTRAL VALLEY LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

toker1 said:


> CENTRAL VALLEY LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO THE TOP!!!!


See you there brothas ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

cherry 64 said:


> See you there brothas ttt


See u there bro!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T. T. T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.M.F.T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY 2 EVERYONE OUT THERE GOD BLESS U AND UR FAMILY HAVE A GOOD 1 FROM AND TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ill be there first time bring out the "HEMAN MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE" lowrider bike


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

serg1950 said:


> Ill be there first time bring out the "HEMAN MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE" lowrider bike


TTT see u there looking forward to seeing that bike !!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cruising in the park on a sunday afternoon!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T T F T !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

lrocky2003 said:


>


 cool ass Old Shcool Flyer. I'm Rollin


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Summer time lowrider picnic TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> cool ass Old Shcool Flyer. I'm Rollin


Koo homie c u there !!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO TAKE THE $100 FOR THE BEST RIDE IN THE PARK. GOING TO BE A GOOD PICNIC. TRAFFIC NOR CAL AND MAJESTICS CEN CAL PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. SEE YOU ALL SOON


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

t t t


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Get them rides shined up and head to mooneys grove park on aug 11 itz going down !!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

toker1 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ITS GOING DOWN AUGUST 11 AT MOONYS GROVE PARK!!


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

I plan on going. Hope I can get my car smogged in time so I can take it over there. I also look forward to meeting fellow lowriders from my area. See you Homies there!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Droop408 said:


> I plan on going. Hope I can get my car smogged in time so I can take it over there. I also look forward to meeting fellow lowriders from my area. See you Homies there!!!!


Hope u get to make it bro its gonna b a bad ass day looking forward to seeing u out there !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

lrocky2003 said:


>


T.T.T.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


>


T.T.M.F.T!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

toker1 said:


> T.T.M.F.T!!


TOKER 1 IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Were gonna have some good stuff to raffle off!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T !!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT










JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

See yall there


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

toker1 said:


> Hope u get to make it bro its gonna b a bad ass day looking forward to seeing u out there !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

See u guys out there homies


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> See u guys out there homies


T.T.T !!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

YEA BUDDY !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TRAFFIC AND MAJESTICS putting it down in aug!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC AND MAJESTICS putting it down in aug!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

King61 said:


>



Sup my brother...I'm coming to Texas Aug 11 with Goodtimes CC...


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

WHOZ GONNA WIN THE 100 BUCKS FOR THE BEST RIDE IN THE PARK ????!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

15 more days its going down !!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

toker1 said:


> WHOZ GONNA WIN THE 100 BUCKS FOR THE BEST RIDE IN THE PARK ????!!!!!


TTTT WAY TO GO TOKER :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T. !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

!!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

12 more days for the central valleys baddest lowrider picnic !!!!


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

My cutty wont be ready, but if you see this F150....holla at me.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Droop408 said:


> My cutty wont be ready, but if you see this F150....holla at me.


Stop by bro say wuts up !!


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Fo sho!!!1


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

toker1 said:


> T.T.T.T.


TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG TOKER TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG TOKER TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


 T.T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

AUG 11 ITZ GOING DOWN AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK !! U DONT WANN MISS OUT !!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

MARK YOUR CALLENDERS U DONT WANT TO MISS OUT !!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

t.t.t.t.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

T.T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

4 more days


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY. WHOS GOING TO TAKE THIS AND $100 CASH MONEY. SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

JUST SOME OF THE STUFF WE GOING TO RAFFLE OFF


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't wait see you there.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

lrocky2003 said:


> ITS GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY. WHOS GOING TO TAKE THIS AND $100 CASH MONEY. SEE YOU ALL THERE
> 
> 
> T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Still getting things for the raffle. Got two pairs of tickets to the Lowrider magazine car show next Saturday in Fresno and two one year subscriptions to Lowrider magazine. This Sunday don't miss out its going down traffic and Majestics putting it down for the 559


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

BTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

toker1 said:


> BTTT


TTTT :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Itz going down!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ITS GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 








SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!



lrocky2003 said:


> Still getting things for the raffle. Got two pairs of tickets to the Lowrider magazine car show next Saturday in Fresno and two one year subscriptions to Lowrider magazine. This Sunday don't miss out its going down traffic and Majestics putting it down for the 559


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin: Post them Pics :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TOKER AND LARRY. MAN THOSE TACOS WERE GOOD LARRY. THANKS FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY MAJESTICS AND TRAFFIC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HAD A REAL GOOD TIME TODAY :thumbsup: WANNA SAY THANKS A LOT 2 LARRY & TOKER U GUYS DID A REAL GOOD JOB EVERYTHING WAS ON POINT :yes: THANKS AGAIN TILL NEXT YEAR :h5:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ME and my girls had a good time yesterday, it was good seeing Trino, Mark, Joe,& Richie... It was good catching up with everything and the food was off the hook...


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to every one that came out to sapport our event thanks to all our sponsors it was a good day good people bad ass rides good times see every body next year for our layitlow picnic 2014


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lindsay's Finest had a good time . Big thanks to Traffic and Majestics for putting this together. 
KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC AND MAJESTICS. GOOD DAY AT THE PARK.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOOK OUT 2014 !!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some Pictures I took at the Picnic my Family and I had a Blast out there Good Job to Majestics and Traffic for hosting this event Cant wait for next year.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

This was a bad ass day !!


----------

